# What is the value of a Brother PR600



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a PR600 and I'm looking to sell so I can upgrade but I'm not sure what I should ask for it.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't if this will help but I bought a new 6 needle baby lock last April for 6500.00


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, but I don't think that helps me especially because it's a different model.
Thanks again.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

I have seen the 600's anywhere from $3000-4500 depending on what comes with it.

I am selling my PR-650 with stand, hat driver, software, etc., for $5300.00.

Good luck on your sale.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

W6ON said:


> I have seen the 600's anywhere from $3000-4500 depending on what comes with it.
> 
> I am selling my PR-650 with stand, hat driver, software, etc., for $5300.00.
> 
> Good luck on your sale.


Thanks that helps.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

search on digitsmith.com


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

tfalk said:


> search on digitsmith.com


Great, thanks.


----------



## dearing (Jan 3, 2014)

I just sold my PR600 last week for $3500. I had it listed for less than 5 days on the yahoo group..embroidery resale. Shipping from MN to PA was an additional $290 using UPS pack & ship. Worth every penny to have them do the packing with a full guarantee.


----------



## Gia (Oct 23, 2009)

I listed my PR600II on craigslist on Tuesday and sold it on Thursday for $5000. Along with the machine the buyer received the original software cd, original set of frames and cap driver and frame.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I see them on Ebay all the time but to me it looks fishy, they are always low priced and offering to end now with a price of $2000 or so, the pics look real like its in someones home or business but its always written the exact same way with an email address in red telling to contact them there and never a rating on ebay.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

moosevalley said:


> I see them on Ebay all the time but to me it looks fishy, they are always low priced and offering to end now with a price of $2000 or so, the pics look real like its in someones home or business but its always written the exact same way with an email address in red telling to contact them there and never a rating on ebay.


Those are exactly that, scams. I gave up on reporting them because as soon as Flea-Bay removes the listing, they pop back up again with a different ID. If you see number of listings = 1, don't bid without contacting me first, a several thousand dollar machine listed for $200, or shipping only with no local pickup, run, don't walk away.

Like the old saying goes, a fool and his money are soon parted...

I actually won one of those auctions for a machine that was listed about 10 minutes away from my house. I refused to pay because they insisted the machine had to be shipped... Never paid, ID was cancelled the next day.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

Gia said:


> I listed my PR600II on craigslist on Tuesday and sold it on Thursday for $5000. Along with the machine the buyer received the original software cd, original set of frames and cap driver and frame.


 Wow! That is fantastic. I just recently listed my PR-650 with stand (still new in the box, never assembled), hat driver (only used twice and still in box), all the original manuals, tool kit, 8000+ designs on CD, etc. for $5300.00. Hope mine sells as fast.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We decided to trade in one of our PR600ii's against a new Babylock Enterprise 10 needle. They are giving us $3000 for an almost 7 year old machine with 58 million stitches... Apparently they hold their value better than I expected. Just the machine and hoops, we're keeping the stand and cap frame for now since they will work with the new machine. I have to wait and see, we are supposed to be getting Palette 9 with the new machine... if that is the case, I may list my version 7 of PE-Design for sale.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

tfalk said:


> We decided to trade in one of our PR600ii's against a new Babylock Enterprise 10 needle. They are giving us $3000 for an almost 7 year old machine with 58 million stitches... Apparently they hold their value better than I expected. Just the machine and hoops, we're keeping the stand and cap frame for now since they will work with the new machine. I have to wait and see, we are supposed to be getting Palette 9 with the new machine... if that is the case, I may list my version 7 of PE-Design for sale.


Great, thanks for the info. I was hoping to be able to trade mine as well for the Brother Entrepreneur, but my dealer does not do trade ins so I will need to sell mine first.


----------



## bmatlock5 (Mar 17, 2014)

Do you have this machine available for sale? Please let me know if so. Thanks


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

bmatlock5 said:


> Do you have this machine available for sale? Please let me know if so. Thanks


Yes, my intention is to sell it.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

This is the link to the resale Yahoo Group. You have to join the group first. Then post what you have for sale, your post delivers directly to the seller. Whatever deal you and the seller come to, is kept between the two of you.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/embroidery_resale/info


Good luck, items seem to sell promptly on this group!
Lollie


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

tfalk said:


> We decided to trade in one of our PR600ii's against a new Babylock Enterprise 10 needle.
> 
> *** I have to wait and see, we are supposed to be getting Palette 9 with the new machine... if that is the case, I may list my version 7 of PE-Design for sale.


Hello tfalk/Ted, Just be sure they are giving you the FULL version of 
Palette 9. The machines have had 2 different promos of "giving away" the software. One promo was just giving the UPGRADE of Palette 9. IF that's the case, then you need to hang onto your 
PE-Design 7. Babylock's Palette and Brother's PE-Design are interchangeable, as are their upgrades. They are the same software program, just different names.

Hope this helps you. I had the 6-needle machine and then purchased the 10-needle. The extra features of the 10-needle sure makes everything a lot more easy! Also, be aware that if you also purchase the #1 Upgrade, that it does more than just let you scan material into the machine and enable you to see it on the screen.

Another thing....the 10-needle doesn't come with a 300 mm x 200 mm hoop. I kept mine from my 6-needle hoops. Instead it comes with a 360 mm x 200 mm hoop. I find that I have come to use my HoopMaster's Mighty Hoops and my Fast Frames much, much more than I do the regular tubular hoops that the machines come with. I honestly can't remember the last time I used a regular hoop, it's been a very, very long time ago.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Our machine came with upgrade #1 and the cutwork upgrade. Couldn't use the software upgrade since they apparently installed it in the store so they had to order another for me, just picked it up an hour ago and all is good. We have another PR600 and a spare hoop of each size so we still have 2 of the 11 inch wide frames and now one of the 14 inch frames. 

My biggest issue with the machine so far is that what it shows for location on the screen isn't 'exactly' where it will actually stitch. Still trying to figure out if it's just the files we are using or if the camera needs some form of calibration. We are using die cut fabric letters and zig-zag outline stitches and they don't always line up correctly. When you use the camera scan and then move the stitching so it aligns perfectly on the screen, it doesn't perfectly line up on the actual garment...

On the screen, the alignment on the white layer was perfect left to right and just off the bottom of the fabric. The actual result, the stitching should have been further right and it's actually pretty good top to bottom, probably should have been slightly higher.


----------

